# Filling gaps between door frames and trim after new sheetrock applied.



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been ask to help repair an old house.  At some point sheetrock has been applied to the existing walls of the home. Now the door frames are too narrow. Applying trim on the wall will leave a gap between the trim piece and the door frame at least the thickness of the new sheetrock. Unfortunately, due to several issues the gap is very uneven so I can't just apply a filler strip to the door frames. Typically on one side of any one door the gap may vary from 1/4 inch to 1 inch and is not a constant taper but varies randomly over the door frames length. My thought is to apply the trim to the wall and fill the gap with plaster of paris or something similiar. Is there a better way to do this? I'm guessing that plaster or joint compound will have durability issues but frankly, if it looks okay after sanding and painting to match the trim, I don't much care. I won't be any worse than the job someone did starting this project. Any help gratefully received. thanks Mike


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Have a table saw? If so, take a piece of 1x3, place it against the door jamb, scribe a line along the edge of the sheetrock, then follow the line through your table saw. Nail into the jamb edge, then attach your casing. Use the remaining piece to the other side.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with wrangler, thats how we do it.

Plaster is a bad idea, doors and associated casings have a lot of movement in them when they are opened and closed. It would crack and break pretty quick.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if anything be a little proud of the sheetrock with your filler pc and you have to be very careful free handing on a table saw better idea is to rip your stock square then plane or beltsand to your line:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

So that's going to move my gap from the jamb/trim junction to the other side between the trim and the wall. The reason is the wall is very uneven so the gap varies along any one jamb edge. I would need to shim out to the widest gap and then the shim is proud of the sheetrock as much as 1/2 inch at some place. I guess that's better than before. Can I fill a 1/2 inch gap with caulk? Cover it with molding maybe scribed to the wall? All your suggestions are very much appreciated and helpful. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Unknown (Jun 6, 2007)

*Unknown topic*

Unknown message


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Done the way Wrangler suggest there should be no big gaps to fill.
Using a wider casing will help average out the high and low areas on the walls, then just use latex caulking to fill the low areas.


----------

